# Properly disconnect Connector



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Do any of you know how to properly disconnect this connector? I do not want to break it. I have a theory that it is something to do with the tab that I have pointed to in the second picture. This is the connector for the blind spot module (located in the rear bumper fascia).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like the lock that surrounds the tab is out. Should be able to push that connector together a little bit, press down on the tab you have pointed out, and then pull the connector apart. Considering where it is located it may be a little difficult to get apart.


----------

